# Got a custom trike/bike frame looking for a new home.



## 68_STINGRAY (Sep 21, 2010)

I HAVE A 20'' CHROME BONDO FRAME THAT I HAVE FOR SALE OR TRADE. MAKE OFFERS. IT HAS ITS CRANK AND HEAD SET CUPS. DONT HAVE TIME TO FINESH IT. LET ME KNOW IF YOU ARE INTERESTED. PIC BELLOW.






Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## 68_STINGRAY (Oct 10, 2010)

Sold!!!sold!!!sold!!!


----------



## mantaray06 (Dec 1, 2010)

68_STINGRAY said:


> Sold!!!sold!!!sold!!!




OK, So who out there bought it and what have you/they done with it? Looks like it has all kinds of potential.


----------



## 68_STINGRAY (Aug 17, 2011)

*frame*



mantaray06 said:


> OK, So who out there bought it and what have you/they done with it? Looks like it has all kinds of potential.



cant say what they had done with it. but its probly going to look good.


----------



## hotrodbob (Oct 22, 2011)

nice frame


----------

